

Best Linux distro of 2012 - benev
http://tuxradar.com/content/best-linux-distro-2012
Linux format pick their favorite distro from 2012
======
dkhenry
This comes across as a very biased piece. In the "Matchups" that they do.
Distributions are scored are arbitrary metrics with no real meaning or
valuation behind them. I skimmed down to the Fedora section to see it lost
because PackageKit isn't as good as other package managers. I know Mint is the
new Ubuntu, but you could at least get a schedule of criteria and then rate
everything on how it preforms across those criteria. As it stands this is just
how some guy feels about a half dozen distributions.

------
magnate_
I don't think I'll go back to other linux distributions after having used
Elementary OS Luna. Still in beta so it doesn't work quite right just yet, but
the design is absolutely stunning.

~~~
acron0
<http://elementaryos.org/journal/when-its-ready>

Some pretty familiar design choices there... not that I'm complaining, but
still. I'd not heard of this though so good shout.

